# My first mantis.



## introvert77 (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm so in love with these little ones!


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 8, 2022)

Sammmmeee. I just got four in the mail! Did you end up getting yours from Mystymantis too?


----------



## introvert77 (Apr 8, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Sammmmeee. I just got four in the mail! Did you end up getting yours from Mystymantis too?


I am getting an ooth from them, but these babies came from another forum member here. They are all I was expecting and more. My grand daughter came to see them today and we fed them together ❤. I couldn't be more pleased with the breeder and the species.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 9, 2022)

That's awesome! I got four babies from Mystymantis and they all came very healthy! They're sooooo cute!


----------



## introvert77 (Apr 25, 2022)

Super sassy and totally aware of me admiring (I think) her.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't let her eat those lol.


----------

